# My MuscleTech Review.



## tannywild (Oct 10, 2006)

This Review is specifically for the products Gakic, Creakic, and Leukic. Together these 3 supplements have pulled in more negative reviews then 3 horrible "straight to dvd". 

I never thought about purchasing the trio, okay I lied, I did. I considered it. I mean, who wouldn't? MuscleTech has more advertising money than Snickers. I've got alot of younger friends, kids that're still in highschool and in college. I talked to them about their thoughts of the product, and they gave me nothing but positive feedback. So my first impulse was "Hell yea, lets do it!"... But of course, I have a loyalty to this forum. I read reviews from you guys and base my opinions directly on what the community has to say. After reading a handful of negative reviews, I simply put any thought or idea of MT to the side and just went on with my daily life.

Just last monday, my friend mentioned something about his MuscleTech supplements again. I quickly shrugged him off, and told him "Its all hype, look online at the reviews"... But, he offered me a free trial. *FREE*. Now he was speaking my language.

To get to the point, I tried it. I liked it. In my workouts, I workout 6-8 hours a day. I have to, to get ready for SEALs training. It's alot of endurance training, but there is also a considerable amount of resistance training. Basically, I still spend an hour in the gym each day. What results did I see? I used the same weights as the prior week, and was able to perform up to 2-3 more reps PER set. And I was able to perform 1 or 2 EXTRA sets before my muscles exhausted. Usually towards the end of my workout I'm a bit more sluggish, but I didn't feel it this week. I felt GREAT, I felt like I could go for another 4 hours! My mind was telling me no, but my body.. my body, was telling me Yes! Not only that, but my body was ready to go the next day. Muscles felt great, was able to perform my next day workout without any problem or soreness.

So, my suggestion is.. If you have the money, give it a shot. Otherwise, it's kinda costly.. It worked for me, maybe it'll work for you


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2006)

Its called the placebo effect.


----------



## zombul (Oct 12, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Its called the placebo effect.



I agree with you Camaro,but lets not discourage.I would like to see some people take these supps and give us some honest feedback.I know MT is all marketing but why not have someone try these supps and give us some strait feedback once and foreall.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2006)

Because its a waste of money and time.

If you get them for free... by all means, but I would not hold my breath.


----------



## Focus (Oct 12, 2006)

Good for you bro. The success and the SEAL training! I hope all goes well for you.
I might give it a run if I come across the funds, as I too have looked into it before. I can't stand MuscleTech's advertising, but I know their products are respectable. The ingredients are just overpriced, not underdosed and not worth while. The pricetag just disgusts people away buying, as it is simple to get an equally as good (or most cases better) for a more affordable price.

Everytime I think MuscleTech, I think GNC, and vice versa. Double trouble... they will eat your wallet alive


----------



## Focus (Oct 12, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Its called the placebo effect.



Hopefully not, but it may be possible. Keep us updated bro.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2006)

The only issue with muscletech is their pricing and blantant over-hyping of products using bodybuilders.


----------



## Flakko (Oct 12, 2006)

It's good to hear somebody posting positive feedback on Muscletech! LOL
Well, their product might be good, but they are waaaaayyy overpriced. I've tried a few of them, because I used to work in a supplement store and got free samples. They only product byt Muscletech that I've heard a lot of people saying that it's good is Nitro-Tech. But myself, haven't tried it.


----------



## Flakko (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh and by the way, good luck with that Seal's training, because I watched a documentary on the Military Channel a few nights ago and that Sh*t is HARD!!!


----------



## tannywild (Oct 13, 2006)

I changed things up a little bit.. I dropped out the creakic, and the gakic. I get the Aminos from my Vitamins and Protein... And there's alot of creatine in the N0-Xplode that I take. 

So in short, after dropping this (I stopped basically after I made the initial post), I haven't noticed much of a difference. Perhaps it was the placebo effect  

Main reason I dropped it, because I hate having to time my workout around my pill consumption. Leukic = immediatly before workout. Gakic = 45 mins before workout. The main thing that pushed me over the edge, I took my Gakic at home and started driving to the base.. I got stuck in traffic for an hour and a half. I was bitching the whole way there. "God damn it get out of the way my GAKIC IS RUNNING OUT!!" =P 

And, the combined three.. It's almost like eating another 2 meals a day! 20 extra pills a day, UGH!..


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2006)

I am glad to see some real feedback as well, even on "lousy" products.  'Hearing' or even 'reading' certain supplements arent worth the extra money without any examples or test subjects are dead to me.  I only read or request real feedback!

Now comparing that extra stamina you got to IM's stamina boost...now theres a real comparison!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 14, 2006)

Not many of "have the money", that CellTwat thinks everyone has. Nor, are we that fucking stupid to buy into the almighty placebo effect of Jay Cockface's hair and his training with the CellTwat team. Dont get me started.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 14, 2006)

Damn Juggernaut you act like your parents died from taking too much muscletech supps or something, I've never seen so much repugnance toward a product line before... I mean seriously...


----------



## usafchris (Oct 14, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> Not many of "have the money", that CellTwat thinks everyone has. Nor, are we that fucking stupid to buy into the almighty placebo effect of Jay Cockface's hair and his training with the CellTwat team. Dont get me started.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 14, 2006)

I really hate assholes that try to sell shit out of shinola.


----------



## Flakko (Oct 15, 2006)

Just reading any MT ad and you get mad when you see how much BS they write.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 15, 2006)

from CellTwat's website about Jay Cockler:

Industry pundits already tab Jay as a fantastic candidate for a long run as the sport's pre-eminent champion. Jay credits hard work in the gym, a spartan-like diet, and the use of new MuscleTech ® products for his victory. Rumor has it that new *naNOX9 ???* helped make a world of difference for him, not to mention the staples in his plan, such as *Hydroxycut ® Hardcore*, *Anator-p70* ???, *LEUKIC* ???, *GAKIC* ®, *Nitro-Tech* ®, *Cell-Tech* ??? and *CREAKIC* ???


I think they forgot to mention his hair gel menu


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2006)

I bought a muscle tech protien bar the other day. It didn't have a price on it, so I asumed it would be about 1.15 like the rest of them were because it only had 20 grams of protein. I later looked at my reciept, and it was 2.25. It tasted horrible too, and it was a rip off.


----------



## Brolly (Oct 15, 2006)

lol back when i first came here and knew nothing and read all the stickies n shit to get serious for once i concidently bought cell-tech and nitro-tech stack ... only once tho cuz it was a birthday gift lol all 120$ of it :S .... but it worked out for me i gained a lot of fuckin mass .... although i really shocked my body by taking those 2 supps and eating 6-8 times a day up from 1 or 2 times lol... 25lbs in 2 months, some fat obviously... but i was still very solid at one point i was weighin 205lbs


----------



## Brolly (Oct 15, 2006)

and yea i failed english


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2006)

Brolly said:


> and yea i failed english


----------



## fitbro (Aug 18, 2010)

I have bought and still do buy Muscletech products, and I can say that I would not be able to workout as hard and as often as I do without them.  I have tried to continue my workout routine without the sup;s, and had two weeks of misserable results.  I am sure that you could get the same results from a cheaper priced product line, but why fix whats not broken?  I use Celltech, Nitrotech, and NO9.  I have really felt the difference in the gym, and have added muscle.  This may not work for everyone, but that can be said about most anything. Just on gymrats opinion...


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 18, 2010)

muscletech products suck. we all know it. 

there are better products for less.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 18, 2010)

Industry pundits already tab Jay as a fantastic candidate for a long run as the sport's pre-eminent champion. Jay credits hard work in the gym, a spartan-like diet, and the use of new MuscleTech ® products for his victory. Rumor has it that new *naNOX9 ???* helped make a world of difference for him, not to mention the staples in his plan, such as *Hydroxycut ® Hardcore*, *Anator-p70* ???, *LEUKIC* ???, *GAKIC* ®, *Nitro-Tech* ®, *Cell-Tech* ??? and *CREAKIC* ???

lol, i'm sure it was the *naNOX9 ???* that "helped make a world of difference for him"


----------

